# 81.2mm em Agosto viseense



## Mjhb (3 Set 2009 às 14:54)

Como muitos de vós já devem ter repaardo, registei no passado mês 81.2mm em minha casa.

Grande parte desta elevedíssim atxa de precipitação deve-se às tovodas e aguaceiros fortes de 2 dias no meio do mês.
Choveu torrencialmente durante mais de 2 horas no 1º dia e no 2º apenas 50min., mas apesar disso, penso que 81.2mm para Agosto é demais!!!

O que acham?


----------



## João Soares (3 Set 2009 às 15:02)

Pedro disse:


> Como muitos de vós já devem ter repaardo, registei no passado mês 81.2mm em minha casa.
> 
> Grande parte desta elevedíssim atxa de precipitação deve-se às tovodas e aguaceiros fortes de 2 dias no meio do mês.
> Choveu torrencialmente durante mais de 2 horas no 1º dia e no 2º apenas 50min., mas apesar disso, penso que 81.2mm para Agosto é demais!!!
> ...



E registaste com o que essa precipitação ?


----------



## N_Fig (3 Set 2009 às 17:45)

Pedro disse:


> Como muitos de vós já devem ter repaardo, registei no passado mês 81.2mm em minha casa.
> 
> Grande parte desta elevedíssim atxa de precipitação deve-se às tovodas e aguaceiros fortes de 2 dias no meio do mês.
> Choveu torrencialmente durante mais de 2 horas no 1º dia e no 2º apenas 50min., mas apesar disso, penso que 81.2mm para Agosto é demais!!!
> ...



Já te dei a minha opinião. Se achas que foram tiradas em condições decentes, tens de aprovar os dados como reais. Mas se tens dúvidas, mostra as tuas condições.


----------



## belem (3 Set 2009 às 18:53)

Se alguém tiver dados da precipitação registada para Viseu este Agosto, pode ser que dê para fazer uma comparação.


----------



## João Soares (3 Set 2009 às 18:58)

belem disse:


> Se alguém tiver dados da precipitação registada para Viseu este Agosto, pode ser que dê para fazer uma comparação.



Pelo dados do Ogimet :

*Viseu*






Só ocorreram *2,9mm* em Agosto


----------



## N_Fig (3 Set 2009 às 19:03)

João Soares disse:


> Pelo dados do Ogimet :
> 
> *Viseu*
> 
> ...



Portanto podemos fazer uma média:
81,2+2,9=84,1:2=42,1mm.
E está o assunto resolvido...


----------



## João Soares (3 Set 2009 às 19:08)

N_Fig disse:


> Portanto podemos fazer uma média:
> 81,2+2,9=84,1:2=42,1mm.
> E está o assunto resolvido...



Que disparate! 

Mas, que tipo de ferramenta/utensílio e que ele usou para saber a precipitação acumulada?


----------



## AnDré (3 Set 2009 às 19:21)

81,2mm é muita água Pedro! Muita mesmo! Mas não é impossível.

No dia 15 de Agosto, por volta da hora do lanche, fiz a viagem Lapa (Sernancelhe) - Moimenta da Beira - Tarouca (tudo no distrito de Viseu), e à passagem pela localidade de Paçô, havia muita lama e pedras na estrada, e os pomares e as vinhas estavam completamente alagadas. Na altura até enviei uma sms ao João Soares, a relatar isso mesmo.

No entanto, na Lapa tinha apenas apanhado trovoada (tal como nos dias 13 e 14), e um aguaceiro forte (mas não mais que uns 5mm). Quando cheguei a Tarouca, nem sinal de ter chovido havia, apesar dos meus familiares me dizerem que tinha trovejado bastante.


----------



## Veterano (3 Set 2009 às 21:35)

Terá sido um fenómeno muito localizado, numa área muito restrita, possivelmente a poucos quilómetros de distância quase nem terá chovido.

   Mas acredito que onde estavas isso tenha acontecido, Pedro.


----------



## belem (3 Set 2009 às 22:34)

Eu acho algo improvável que tenha sido assim tanto, mas não é impossível.
Vamos esperar pelo Pedro e a sua posição sobre este assunto.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Set 2009 às 23:28)

Independentemente da correcta medição efectuada, é perfeitamente natural que em situações de tempo muito instável, com aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas, possam surgir grandes contrastes de precipitação entre locais relativamente muito próximos.


----------



## joseoliveira (4 Set 2009 às 01:27)

Veterano disse:


> Terá sido um fenómeno muito localizado, numa área muito restrita, possivelmente a poucos quilómetros de distância quase nem terá chovido.
> 
> Mas acredito que onde estavas isso tenha acontecido, Pedro.



Olá_

Até ao momento e do que foi dito sobre essa forte possibilidade, a meu ver é suficiente; "...a poucos quilómetros de distância..." já observei essa diferença a sensivelmente 100m o que acima de tudo achei bastante interessante!


----------



## Lousano (4 Set 2009 às 02:42)

Apesar de tudo também acho os dados incorrectos (ou devido à localização da estação) do Ogimet, tendo em atenção aos relatos que tive conhecimento das chuvadas que por lá aconteceram.


----------



## jpmartins (4 Set 2009 às 09:34)

No dia 14 de Agosto fui acampar para o parque de campismo de Vouzela(distrito de Viseu) e choveu imenso, caiu granizo, trovoada com força, as tendas ficaram alagadas. Realmente 81.2mm parece imenso, mas pelo que vi, não me admira.
Este é o relato só de um dia, ao que se constou por lá, no dia anterior tinha sido pior.


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2009 às 10:17)

Gerofil disse:


> Independentemente da correcta medição efectuada, é perfeitamente natural que em situações de tempo muito instável, com aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas, possam surgir grandes contrastes de precipitação entre locais relativamente muito próximos.



Ora nem mais. Em trovoadas como foram essas é errado estar a credibilizar ou descredibilizar registos por uma outra estação, mesmo que seja relativamente próxima. Pessoalmente acho demais pois mesmo que divididos em 2 dias talvez se tivesse ouvido falar um pouco mais sobre os efeitos dessa água numa zona urbana, que seria muita, mas não totalmente inverosímil. Não foi nessas células que houve inundações em Oliveira do Hospital ou Seia ou noutro local dessa região? 

Resta ao Pedro explicar como recolhe e mede a precipitação, se for pluviómetro "caseiro" até pode estar a fazer mal as contas, ou tê-lo num local errado que recolha também água que escorre de telhados ou paredes, etc,etc, já aconteceu a outros por aqui.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Set 2009 às 12:14)

Gerofil disse:


> Independentemente da correcta medição efectuada, é perfeitamente natural que em situações de tempo muito instável, com aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas, possam surgir grandes contrastes de precipitação entre locais relativamente muito próximos.



Ainda no ano passado em Setembro, choveu onde eu moro 4 mm e nesse mesmo dia a 10 kms daqui onde eu moro choveu 130 mm. Pode ser perfeitamente possível, agora resta saber as condições em que o Pedro registou esse valor.


----------



## ac_cernax (4 Set 2009 às 12:59)

Onde anda o Pedro? Não sei se já viram, no dia 14 de Agosto ele diz que recolheu 45L por 0.90m2, isto num "caldeiro grande das vindimas".


----------



## belem (4 Set 2009 às 21:41)

Vince disse:


> Ora nem mais. Em trovoadas como foram essas é errado estar a credibilizar ou descredibilizar registos por uma outra estação, mesmo que seja relativamente próxima. Pessoalmente acho demais pois mesmo que divididos em 2 dias talvez se tivesse ouvido falar um pouco mais sobre os efeitos dessa água numa zona urbana, que seria muita, mas não totalmente inverosímil. Não foi nessas células que houve inundações em Oliveira do Hospital ou Seia ou noutro local dessa região?
> 
> Resta ao Pedro explicar como recolhe e mede a precipitação, se for pluviómetro "caseiro" até pode estar a fazer mal as contas, ou tê-lo num local errado que recolha também água que escorre de telhados ou paredes, etc,etc, já aconteceu a outros por aqui.



A minha sugestão para comparar com Viseu foi só para ter uma ideia aproximada. Jamais teria o intuito de credibillizar ou descredibilizar alguém.
Daí a minha sugestão para esperarmos pela opinião do Pedro.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Set 2009 às 08:08)

Veterano disse:


> Terá sido um fenómeno muito localizado, numa área muito restrita, possivelmente a poucos quilómetros de distância quase nem terá chovido.
> 
> Mas acredito que onde estavas isso tenha acontecido, Pedro.



E sim, foi isso mesmo que aconteceu...

Nos dias 15 e 16 de Agosto tive trovoadas intensas, e  aguaceiros fortíssimos, que no dia 15 duraram cerca de 3h!!!

Lembro-me que as grades de escoamento de águas já vomitavam fora, e chegaram a encher um pátio que nem uma piscina...

Quando cheguei a minha casa, à noite, reparei que o meu quintal que durante a manhã estava cheio de mentes, estava v agora liso, e já não existiam nenhumas formigas.
Havia muita agulha de pineiro no chão, e a água ara tanta que chegou a por a descida ao pé de minha casa, que é  de terra, às "escadinhas",como as culturas no Douro e no Pico, e perdi cerca de 10cm de terra, pondo alcatrão à vista, coisa que já não aconteci à muito...

Portanto acho que é possível o valor, mas mesmo assim...

Desde já, muito obrigado pela colaboração...
Será que me conseguem dizer se o Im tem este tipo de dados?


----------



## Mjhb (5 Set 2009 às 08:11)

ac_cernax disse:


> Onde anda o Pedro? Não sei se já viram, no dia 14 de Agosto ele diz que recolheu 45L por 0.90m2, isto num "caldeiro grande das vindimas".



Era que o estava à mão, mas tive todos os cuidados...
Calculei a área e fiz uma proporção para descobrir os mm!


----------



## João Soares (5 Set 2009 às 11:35)

Pedro disse:


> Era que o estava à mão, mas tive todos os cuidados...
> Calculei a área e fiz uma porpoção para descobrir os mm!
> Não sou burro, pá.



Será que podes disponibilizar todos os cálculos que fizeste para chegar ao resultado? 
(E muito importante que o faças, um contributo para o fórum)


----------



## ac_cernax (5 Set 2009 às 15:16)

Pedro disse:


> Era que o estava à mão, mas tive todos os cuidados...
> Calculei a área e fiz uma porpoção para descobrir os mm!
> Não sou burro, pá.



Quando _postei_ quais foram as tuas condições de recolha e valores obtidos não foi de forma nenhuma a desvalorizar qualquer resultado ou forma de recolha, mas sim recuperar o que tinhas dito nesse dia porque poderia ser 
útil para o entendimento dos teus resultados.

E nunca foi minha intenção desvalorizar-te, até pelo contrario, é de grande valor tentares na falta de um pluviometro, tentares arranjar outra forma de recolha, o que interessa é desenrascar e até poderam sair grandes alternativas ao dito mais profissional destas _experiências_.

Em relação aos valores de precipitação, também acho que poderão ser possíveis, visto que eu num só num dia de trovoada por aqui registei 30.0 mm e não foi aqui o centro da precipitação, pois houve zonas a poucos km’s em que chegou a haver danos devido ao granizo, e aqui este nem caiu, isto são fenómenos muito localizados.


----------



## João Soares (7 Set 2009 às 21:46)

Pedro disse:


> Era que o estava à mão, mas tive todos os cuidados...
> Calculei a área e fiz uma proporção para descobrir os mm!



Tu que gostas tanto de postar, devias as menos postar no tópico que tu próprio criaste.
Mas volto a pedir-te.
Coloca aqui todos os cálculos que efectuaste e mais os dados correspondentes ao barril. 

Ao menos faz alguma coisa 

PS: Não te faças de desentendido!


----------



## João Soares (8 Set 2009 às 18:15)

Em resposta ao Pedro!
Como e que tu nos pedes "ajuda" sobre esses 81.2mm se tu próprio não ajudas ? 

E o que eu te pedi foi uma cena BÁSICA!!!


----------

